# Sheldon / Vernon model 0 Horizontal Mill restoration.



## RebelJD (Jan 3, 2023)

I just now realized this sub forum existed.  I've been documenting the restoration of a Vernon model 0 horizontal mill on the Sheldon Lathe forum below if anyone
 is interested in following or commenting on the progress.  









						Sheldon (Vernon) Model 0 Horizontal Mill Restoration.
					

Hello,  I’m restoring a Vernon Model 0 Horizontal Mill and could use some help.   The mill is in fair shape but suffers from “amature” repairs over the years.   But, definately worthy of a restoration.   The interesting thing about this particular machine is that it has a “War Production Board”...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## Nutfarmer (Jan 3, 2023)

That's a nice restored Atlas shaper in the left of the picture


----------

